# Neje rotary jig.



## lorbay (Apr 23, 2019)

Do any of you have or have a picture of the closed end rotary jig for the Neje laser printer. A lot of people talk about this but I cannot find any pictures of it 
Lin


----------



## JRK (Apr 24, 2019)

Here is a you tube video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AJpfxNPLgI

There is a facebook group for the NEJE engravers.  The guys name in Bob Benson and this is called the Benson Pace Jig.

I am not sure how to get one though.

Jerry


----------



## JRK (Apr 24, 2019)

This is the facebook group.  You have to join it to see anything.  There is help there for the NEJE and others.  This is where I found out about the Benson Pace jig.  Still can't figure out how to get one though.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/273038230197960/

Jerry


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 24, 2019)

Another rotary jig is sold by Bob Marquis (Magic Bob here on IAP) of T-shadow. https://tshadow.com/laser-items/34-360-degree-rotary-laser-jig-v-31.html.


----------



## BCnabe (Apr 24, 2019)

If you join the Facebook group there are a few pictures that people have posted.


----------



## gtriever (Apr 24, 2019)

walshjp17 said:


> Another rotary jig is sold by Bob Marquis (Magic Bob here on IAP) t-shadow. www.tshadow.com.


 
Right now the T Shadow jig doesn't do closed-end items. I PM'd MagicBob several days ago and he said they're working on developing one.

As far as photos for the Bob (Benson) Pace jig, he's requested that nobody post photos or videos of his v2.0 style jig.


----------



## lorbay (Apr 24, 2019)

JRK said:


> This is the facebook group.  You have to join it to see anything.  There is help there for the NEJE and others.  This is where I found out about the Benson Pace jig.  Still can't figure out how to get one though.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/273038230197960/
> 
> Jerry



Yes thanks I am a member of that group but I have seen some posts on IAP and that group that have spoken about the closed end pen mandrel. But no one can show me a picture of one.  I have the one from T Shadow but it does not do the CE. Guess I will have to wait till he gets his mad. 
Lin


----------



## JRK (Apr 24, 2019)

He is a member of the facebook group, maybe contact him there?

Jerry


----------



## BCnabe (Apr 24, 2019)

lorbay said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > This is the facebook group.  You have to join it to see anything.  There is help there for the NEJE and others.  This is where I found out about the Benson Pace jig.  Still can't figure out how to get one though.
> ...




Two people posted pictures of their closed end jigs yesterday.


----------



## JRK (Apr 24, 2019)

Just found this on the NEJE facebook group.  To get the Benson Pace jig, send him (Benson Pace) a message on facebook.  See below for text.

Hi, just to clear up any confusion. My actual name is Bob and I do have a YouTube channel under Bob. Benson is one of our dogs, the Facebook page was set up sometime ago, I notice that he wasn't using it so I started to.

To introduce myself, I'm the original designer of the band driven Rotary Jig in early 2017. Since then I have redesigned it and now sell it, I'm very pleased to say that it is being happily used by many pen turners around the world and the one that is most recommended. This month it is being featured in the online 'More Woodturning Magazine'.

My Jig fits all of the Neje style laser engravers. It is based on the design of my original band driven jig which has been proven to work very well, this can be seen by the various copies based on its band method of rotating the blank, this also includes the gantry style.

The new version is unique because in addition to engraving open ended pen blanks, it can be used to engrave closed ended pens blanks, bottle stoppers, rings, calls, toothpick holders and more. You are only limited by the physical size of the engraver (approx dia 45mm - 1 3/4" greater than this will be difficult to focus the beam). The jig comes with the bushes for engraving open ended pens, rings and stoppers. You can easily turn additional bushes to enable engraving closed end pens, calls and more.

It is very reasonably priced at USD43.50/GBP£35.50 which includes economy postage from Australia. For other postage option or information on purchasing one, simply send me an message. 

A free copy of the build sheet for the original is available on request, just message me and I will send you a copy.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have regarding me, the jig or Neje lasers and i will do my best to answer them.
 Thank for taking the time to read this...
 Bob (Benson).


----------



## EdM (Apr 24, 2019)

JRK said:


> This is the facebook group.  You have to join it to see anything.  There is help there for the NEJE and others.  This is where I found out about the Benson Pace jig.  Still can't figure out how to get one though.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/273038230197960/
> 
> Jerry



The people who host this facebook group recently became the US distributors for the Benson Pace Jig..


----------



## JRK (Apr 26, 2019)

I contacted Benson Pace on Facebook to purchase his jig.  He told me to contact Nancy McEntire.  He also gave me a link to this facebook group.

US Laser Engravers and Supplies for sale.  Nancy McEntire is on of the admins for this group.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/541092779708966/

I contacted Nancy McEntire.  She said jigs should be available next week.

Jerry


----------



## stephenwjackson (Jun 17, 2019)

I just received one of these jigs with a neje 3000.  The jig does not come with any instructions or even a picture of how it should look and function when assembled.  Anyone here have one of these newer model jigs or know where to obtain an instruction sheet or video?


----------



## Jindivik (Jul 6, 2019)

stephenwjackson said:


> I just received one of these jigs with a neje 3000. The jig does not come with any instructions or even a picture of how it should look and function when assembled. Anyone here have one of these newer model jigs or know where to obtain an instruction sheet or video?



Where did you buy it from Stephen?

If you got it direct from Benson or from his distributor in the US you should have received a copy of the instructions by email.

It might be worth contacting Benson (Bob) through Facebook to see if he can send you a copy of the instructions.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ripwood (Dec 10, 2021)

walshjp17 said:


> Another rotary jig is sold by Bob Marquis (Magic Bob here on IAP) of T-shadow. https://tshadow.com/laser-items/34-360-degree-rotary-laser-jig-v-31.html.


Does anyone have the written instructions for the v2.2 jig?  Bob has retired and shut his site down.


----------



## Ripwood (Dec 10, 2021)

JRK said:


> Just found this on the NEJE facebook group.  To get the Benson Pace jig, send him (Benson Pace) a message on facebook.  See below for text.
> 
> Hi, just to clear up any confusion. My actual name is Bob and I do have a YouTube channel under Bob. Benson is one of our dogs, the Facebook page was set up sometime ago, I notice that he wasn't using it so I started to.
> 
> ...


I am looks for the instructions for the NEJE mini rotary jig v2.2. Thanks.


----------



## KMCloonan (Dec 10, 2021)

Ripwood said:


> I am looks for the instructions for the NEJE mini rotary jig v2.2. Thanks.


Not sure which version this is (see attached file), but I just received it this summer from Bob (Benson). Hope it helps.


----------



## Ripwood (Dec 11, 2021)

KMCloonan said:


> Not sure which version this is (see attached file), but I just received it this summer from Bob (Benson). Hope it helps.


No this is the wrong one.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 12, 2021)

Ripwood said:


> No this is the wrong one.  Thanks anyway.


If the jig you have is not the Benson Pace jig, then my guess is that it's the one Mike Shortness made (and sold through T Shadow).

He has a Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/Original-NEJE-Rotary-Jig-575992582920171


----------



## Jarod888 (Dec 12, 2021)

I wish there was someother way to buy one of these.  I don't and won't do Facebook.

I'm referencing the v2 version of the Benson pace  jig, for closed end pens.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 12, 2021)

Jarod888 said:


> I wish there was someother way to buy one of these.  I don't and won't do Facebook.



You could try searching the members database here and see if there's an alternate way to reach Mike ...



			https://www.penturners.org/members/shorty2204.33355/


----------

